
using nick names on NYC (news.ycombinator.com) ?  - oltsm

======
oltsm
We were having an interesting discussion some time back. Whether one should be
using nick that involves his/her product name while posting on nyc?

Initially it occured that - using nicks is a good way to associate identity,
but later on realized that it might actually be counter productive. Because to
anyone it smells of "stealth marketting". Though that was not the original
intention of using the nick, its just to o obvious to be believed otherwise.

We thought it'd be a good idea what others think of it?

